# Question RE: 1/18 Raminator



## calrosse (Jan 18, 2009)

Does anyone out there know what the maximum sized battery is that you can use in the 1/18 scale Losi Raminator? I am just curious because on the websites the only information it says is that the battery and wall charger are included, no specs on how many volts it is or anything. Then I found out that the battery that is included is the Losi 7.2V 1100mAh NiMh Battery, and I was just wondering what type of upgrade options are available for this RC. Any other information on the Raminator or good things to know about it - please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

The losi battery that comes with it is a decent battery. They also make smaller 2s LiPo's tht fit those too. It's basically a 2/3 AA cell that is used in the most all of the 18th scale cars and trucks. They make up to a 1400mah cell in this size.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

You can get IB 1600 2/3A or check this place out they have 1500 2/3 A
http://teamscreamracing.com/product.php?id=372


----------

